# Temperature Reading Being Funky



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Did you switch your car to Metric to check your fuel economy? If so, the temperature readouts also switch.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

*Well I switched it to imperial.*


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> *Well I switched it to imperial.*


You have confused the poor thing. Maybe because Canada uses "C" imperial automatically switches the reading to C. We made the switch from "F" to "C" in 1976 when the country went from imperial to the much easier once you get used to it metric. When the switch was made I had to use both systems and I would hate to go back to feet and inches again.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Wish the US would just switch the metric system, last I heard the USA and a small handful of third world country's are the only ones not using it. Guess us Americans are all to stupid to learn something new.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Imperial in the Cruze shows Celsius for the temperature. It assumes that you are in Canada.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

The MPG readout will be inaccurate using imperial, since a US gallon is smaller. It will look like your getting almost +10mpg from actual.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Wish the US would just switch the metric system, last I heard the USA and a small handful of third world country's are the only ones not using it. Guess us Americans are all to stupid to learn something new.


I remember reading that USA made an attempt to change to metric and the people wouldn't have it and it was dropped.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sup Aussie , well you would hate those pesky Milimeters then .how about a ten thousandth . -40 DEGREES IS THE SAME .


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Sup Aussie , well you would hate those pesky Milimeters then .how about a ten thousandth . -40 DEGREES IS THE SAME .


You are missing the point mm's are easy to use everything is in 10's so working out is easy. Are you aware that your currency is metric?

I never have to worry about -40, now +40 is another story.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah very aware of the goofie money . From the tens !


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Yeah very aware of the goofie money . From the tens !


There is nothing wrong with the currency, only why is every note the same size and colour? Must be hard on people with poor vision?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

No the us is not too stupid to learn ! 
It really boiled down to manufacturing with a different set of given dimensions . And the total reconstruction of tooling . 

Tell that to a machinist whom has to redesign something that is perfectly safe and sound and then tell that to the banks that would need to cover that cost to change over .. it was about the money and always will be . 

Guess what there is still money in an inch .


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> No the us is not too stupid to learn !
> It really boiled down to manufacturing with a different set of given dimensions . And the total reconstruction of tooling .
> 
> Tell that to a machinist whom has to redesign something that is perfectly safe and sound and then tell that to the banks that would need to cover that cost to change over .. it was about the money and always will be .
> ...


You don't change everything in one go, when something is re designed, then you use metric. Anything that is set you leave alone, the rest you merely change when building new. We did it and are better off for it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Right . But that is unlikely to happen here , so do the Australians have to have A S E and Metric Tools ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Right . But that is unlikely to happen here , so do the Australians have to have OE and Metric Tools ?


Most US cars have switched to metric too. 

The Cruze, being an overseas model, uses metric bolts anywhere there isn't a snap or rivet fitting as far as I've seen. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Don't you mean Torx and Metric ! 

It is still about money .


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Don't you mean Torx and Metric !
> 
> It is still about money .


I already had those sockets/screwdrivers from my old car.

They used them EVERYWHERE they could possibly strip out. Ugh.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

How did we go from talking about temperature readouts to tools LOL...wow guys. Anyway, when obermd said something about metric setting on my car, I was actually beginning to wonder that in the car but I wasn't sure. I tried messing with some settings on my radio...but nothing happened. Now that he mentioned it, it makes complete and total sense. Ill go back and change that back to what it was because having it on Celsius is really screwing with me LMFAO.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This is CruzeTalk. Nothing ever stays on topic here.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy Keep Cruzen And best wishes! 
What is the U.S. unit of measure ?


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

brian v said:


> Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy Keep Cruzen And best wishes!
> What is the U.S. unit of measure ?


They are US standard units and metric units.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> what is the u.s. Unit of measure ?


cheeseburgers


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

bacon and eggs while we are off subject lol


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> cheeseburgers


LAMOOO yooo I'm out lol 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> cheeseburgers


:bowing:


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Would that be Standard & MM Cheeseburgers ?

Hay j I cannot help me self .


You are a U.S. Standard UNIT .

What is a standard unit comprised of ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Would that be Standard & MM Cheeseburgers ?


This is America. We supersize EVERYTHING!


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

At least nobody is putting anybody down and putting humor in is never a bad thing.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Good point Aussie. Ill take humor over put downs any day. Life is too short for hatred. When someone hates on me, I try to let it go bec its not worth the added stress. My father once told me recently when I told him I was a little behind on some bills, even my car payment, and how worried I was whether I would come back to current. I knew I would on my car related stuff I told him. He told me that nothing is worth stressing over or getting upset about, it will just make things worse for me, and for others.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is why they like me Aussie !
Now what is ASE ?


Answer it all depends on the industry that you make your living in .


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

brian v said:


> No the us is not too stupid to learn ! V
> It really boiled down to manufacturing with a different set of given dimensions . And the total reconstruction of tooling .
> 
> Tell that to a machinist whom has to redesign something that is perfectly safe and sound and then tell that to the banks that would need to cover that cost to change over .. it was about the money and always will be .
> ...


On the production side there is no change in tooling. Unless you count gauges and mics.

Blueprints are another story but alot of prints are already written in metric now. The shop I'm going to actually has to convert metric prints into standard (english), which seems silly. Last machine shop I was at was all metric.


On the service side it's even more in the favor of just going all metric from what I've seen. If I were to have only one style for working on cars, trucks, tractors, or motorcycles it'd be a metric set, hardly ever use a standard set. When I do use standards its usually on a older tractor that's freaking half metric bolts and half standard, what a cluster fu** lol


Having been in the repair field and the machinist field I don't really see a point in still making things in standard, if anything it's adding cost if you look at the big picture of having engineers make 2 prints for the same exact part and having to validate the dimensions for each because sometimes the converted numbers don't end up working after the parts machined. Plus double duty for hand tools and gauges.


Plus it's way easier to know what "take a hundred microns is, or one micron" means in a noisy shop
versus "take ten thou off, or a tenth ofa thou off".

There's no mistaking metric, standards a different story. Imagine someone with a lisp telling you how much material to remove off a $18k part lol? Suddenly ten thou and a ,tenth of a thou sound the same, only thing is one will scrap the part and the other won't and it's a deviation that wasn't on the print :blankface:.


Anyway, just saying


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Now what is ASE ?
> 
> 
> Answer it all depends on the industry that you make your living in .


Actually I thought "ASE" was "SAE" misspelled.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Did you guys really think that I would Make it easy for you , well No ! 

SAE , ASE , ! 1 Describes an Industry or Job description . The other is a Standard utilized for calculations categorically in the Tens . 

What about the Buiding Construction Industries ?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> What about the Buiding Construction Industries ?


At the time of the change I was a garage door fitter and we simply changed the door sizes to the metric equivalent and house doors were available in both the old size for older houses or in metric. Now days if working to replace a house door it is simple to get a slightly larger door and plane it down to fit. Yes it caused some problems but now everything is much easier than it was before. Ten years earlier we changed our currency to metric as well. And no there are no plans to put the steering wheel on the other side.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now you have made me Laugh Aussie , Hahaha . So the tape measures are all in Metric there . Not here . How about a hammer are they Milled to a metric standard ?


Which is longer a mile or a kilometer ?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Brian, just on the small chance you're being serious:

1 Mile (US) = 1.609344 KM


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brian v said:


> Now you have made me Laugh Aussie , Hahaha . So the tape measures are all in Metric there . Not here . How about a hammer are they Milled to a metric standard ?
> 
> 
> Which is longer a mile or a kilometer ?


I still have my tape measure from nearly 40 years ago.

View attachment 69833


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

On the small chance of teaching .
Then you are correct OB !

What are the differences in surveying ?
This is most important in a battle front !


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So like the mile high city would become 1.609344 KM High .


J how many cheese burgers is that ?


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

brian v said:


> So like the mile high city would become 1.609344 KM High .
> 
> 
> 
> J how many cheese burgers is that ?



Lmao.
Denver is now the "kilo and a half city"!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah they smoke a lot of POT there too ..Kilo and a half is just for breakfast !


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL...wow brian. That's hilarious. For some insane reason, now that you mention it, Colorado is actually one of the states in the u.s that's BIG on marijuana.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sx sonic said:


> lmao.
> Denver is now the "kilo and a half city"!


lmao


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> LOL...wow brian. That's hilarious. For some insane reason, now that you mention it, Colorado is actually one of the states in the u.s that's BIG on marijuana.


I think most of the states in the US have a lot more marijuana use than anyone wants to admit. We're just the first one to take a shot at eliminating the hippocracy of locking up a non-violent social offender longer than rapists or murderers. If you don't believe me, take a look at your state's sentencing laws - you'll be very surprised as to the priorities of your political elite.

Now - back to CC2012's internal car temp reading in Celsius when running in Imperial mode.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

obermd said:


> I think most of the states in the US have a lot more marijuana use than anyone wants to admit. We're just the first one to take a shot at eliminating the hippocracy of locking up a non-violent social offender longer than rapists or murderers. If you don't believe me, take a look at your state's sentencing laws - you'll be very surprised as to the priorities of your political elite.
> 
> Now - back to CC2012's internal car temp reading in Celsius when running in Imperial mode.


Yeah I suppose so lol. I switched it back to us setting so my temperature read in Fahrenheit. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

